# Homemade meat grinder question



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

Im planning to make a grinder like this one http://hunting-washington.com/smf/index.php?topic=23812.0
my question is, how to get the grinder taken apart, the shaft that the pulley is connected to comes out with the auger. 
i dont want to leave the auger in as it will be hard to clean
i dont want to make the grinder, or motor on a "slider" as i think it will be hard to keep it from loosening when using it. 

any ideas? i am going to make the connection between the pulley and grinder a quick disconnect, but i dont think ill be able to slide it off with the tension of the belt.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I swear this exact idea was discussed in here not to long ago


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

did a search for meat grinder, and found lots, but nothing recent, and nothing covering how to take it apart easily. 
not saying its not on here, just havent found it yet


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the #32 grinder with a regular handle and mine all comes apart to where the auger is its own piece. I would like to think that the wheel would also detach from the auger???


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> I have the #32 grinder with a regular handle and mine all comes apart to where the auger is its own piece. I would like to think that the wheel would also detach from the auger???


As said above, the handle comes off and is replaced with the pulley. Not knowing the id of the pulley and the od of the auger shaft, you may either have to drill out the pulley or get a bushing so that they match, then just use the set screw that should be in the pulley to secure it to the shaft. As for the motor, mount it on a hinged plate, this will allow you to loosen the belt easily to remove it or tighten it for the proper tension. Send a PM if you have questions.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

That looks cool. But you know you can buy an electric grinder for about $100 at bass pro or cabelas. Sweet have had one for about 12 years still works great.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> That looks cool. But you know you can buy an electric grinder for about $100 at bass pro or cabelas. Sweet have had one for about 12 years still works great.


$100 dollar grinder is nothing compared to this one. 
i already have a $100 dollar grinder, it works fine if im only doing some of one deer, but next year i plan on doing most of all the deer i shoot since we eat more hamburger than anything, and i pack sausage using the grinder. 
if i were to buy a grinder of this caliber it would cost over $500

its like comparing a ranger and a F350. yeah they are both trucks, and yeah you could haul 3000 pounds of gravel with both, but one is going to get the gravel home in one trip the other in 4-5 trips.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

I agree for a better quality grinder you need to spend more. But we do upwards of 12 a year sometimes,


----------



## hunting270 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a homemade one just like that. The large pully has a set screw in it. I have my drive belt just loose enough that you can get it on and off without taking it apart. It also keeps you from looseing this when you don't pay attention.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have a look at this web site, "http://sausagemania.com/grinder.html". I made one very similar to this and it works great.
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a picture in post #4 on this web page of my homemade electric #32 meat grinder, "http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1619995&p=1062448198#post1062448198".
Raymond


----------

